# Hetzner ex40 fatal trap 9 and 12



## Pianist (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello. For my project I had to get 14 EX40 servers from Hetzner , but I meet fatal trap 9 and 12 crashes from time to time on random servers PR 200973.
When I get these servers at first I meet network problem on re driver - when box had full 1Gbps bandwidth on both download and upload simultaneously packets stop go through it until I made `ifconfig re0 down; ifconfig re0 up`. To solve that problem I downloaded the re driver from realtek site, exclude re driver from my kernel and compile new  re driver as kernel module. After that network problem was solved but I started to get fatal trap errors as shows in bug tracker with reboots.
My kernel config:

```
include GENERIC
ident           CUSTOMKERNEL

nodevice        re

options         VIMAGE
device          epair
device          if_bridge
device          tap

options         IPFIREWALL
options         IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
options         IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT=50
options         IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT
options         IPFIREWALL_NAT
options         LIBALIAS

options         IPDIVERT
options         DUMMYNET

options         NETGRAPH
options         NETGRAPH_IFACE
options         NETGRAPH_ETHER
options         NETGRAPH_SOCKET
options         NETGRAPH_KSOCKET
options         NETGRAPH_ECHO
options         NETGRAPH_TEE

options         ROUTETABLES=4
```
I use zfs and iocage vimage jails on that systems.
I get this errors on 10.1-RELEASE-p13, but update to FreeBSD 10.2-PRERELEASE #0 r284889 does not change anything. I don't know what to do - I can't switch to another hardware, I am stuck with what I get.

I can provide additional information about the hardware (please tell me what exactly).


----------



## abishai (Aug 18, 2015)

I had panic problems on EX40, but tied to zfs subsystem. It was solved after Hetzner engineers updated BIOS. They guarantee FreeBSD compatibility, so I'd suggest to hammer their support with original drivers.

BTW, I was disappointed the hardware they provide - on my server it was mix of HDDs from 2 different vendors.


----------



## gkontos (Aug 18, 2015)

Hetzner is a cheap provider that offers no actual support. Their hardware sucks and they also experience network issues very often. If you are looking for a production server you need to look elsewhere.


----------

